# Good high speed tubes



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Hey, all, what are come good fast tubes for a small PFS . THANKS!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

If using 9.5mm steel and a 30-32" draw - 1842 singles


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the small latex tubes from simple shot. I have 10" between fork and pouch - plenty fast. If using shorter tubes I would use 5/16" or 1/4".


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> If using 9.5mm steel and a 30-32" draw - 1842 singles


What length should I use for the tubes?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Divide your draw length by 5 and add 1 inch for attaching. Example -30 inch draw would be 6 inches plus 1 inch for tying.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have an active length of 20-21cm for my 32" draw.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Big shout for the dipped latex tubes from SS. They are the ducks guts.


----------



## mtncurman (Jan 22, 2019)

Just depends on the ammo. Too big for small ammo and all you get is hand slap and no extra speed. Too small and they have no guts. I like 1842 for 3/8" steel, 1745 for 7/16"-1/2" steel, and 2050 for .44 and 1/2" lead. I'm also drawing to about 50", even on my pfs.


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

I shoot 3/8


----------

